

Our First 10,000 Users with Salary Maps and Charts - cagriaksay
https://salaryfairy.com/blog/first-10k-users-salary-maps-and-charts

======
nycnotaninja
One complaint that applies to most other salary apps (and mainstream reported
numbers) too: unclear definition of salary - does it include bonuses, RSUs,
options, etc. amortized annually? Without that, it seems to me meaningless to
consider two 180k salaries as equal when one is making only 60k in
bonuses/RSUs and another (let's say more wall st oriented) making 180k in
year-end bonuses.

Are the salaries I'm seeing on the site base salaries only? If so, how are you
guys planning to address the above issue? Otherwise, I do love the idea of the
Salary Fairy (and FairPay).

~~~
chrismcb
And the job titles are a bit ambiguous. There is Software Development
Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Sr. Software Engineer, and Software
Engineer.

------
cagriaksay
Hi HN! We built these visualizations with d3 library. I'd love to hear your
feedback, especially on the visualization of predictions between cities.
Thanks!

~~~
Mithaldu
The maps don't seem to work on Opera 12.

~~~
cagriaksay
Thanks! I'll look into it right away.

~~~
Mithaldu
Great to see people who care. :)

~~~
cagriaksay
I tested the page on Opera 12 for Mac and Windows 8, but couldn't reproduce
the issue. Which OS do you use? Could you also let me know the exact version
number of Opera 12. Thanks!

~~~
Mithaldu
Sure, here's the stats:

    
    
        Version   12.17 
        Build     1863 
        Platform  x64 
        System    Windows 7
    

The problem manifests itself as the maps being entirely blue.

------
antjanus
Very cool application. I agree with MangoDiesel in that I found myself going
through about 20 profiles with averages and then another 10 without, which
makes for a poor experience. Intermixed would have been better.

Also, can't wait to see more users onboarded and see what people will guess on
my own profile :)

Out of curiosity, what will your monetization be like?

~~~
cagriaksay
Thanks :) We have an opt-in program called FairPay, where we connect our users
with employers who are willing to pay at least the crowd predicted salary. We
charge employers to schedule phone calls with candidates.

~~~
antjanus
Very neat! Thanks for sharing :)

------
MangoDiesel
After the first 7 predictions I made I ran into a series of many people where
I was the first one making the prediction and didn't get to test my prediction
against the crowd. It would have been a better experience to stagger the new
profiles in with established ones because after 5-6 profiles in a row where I
was the first one predicting I grew bored and clicked away.

~~~
cagriaksay
Thanks, that's a really good point. Right now we bring profiles based on
factors such as their score, location, and profile similarity. But the number
of predictions they received so far is not one of them. We'll make sure to
take it into account as well. Thanks for the feedback!

------
tobinfricke
Having to use the slider bar to predict salaries is a bit annoying. Could you
also add the ability to just type in a number?

~~~
cagriaksay
We definitely can! I'll make this a priority. Thanks for the feedback!

------
feverishaaron
Why don't you have users state their actual, current salary, and use that as
part of the predictive analysis?

If you gather this data in different compensation categories, such as
renumeration, options, benefits, RSUs etc – one would be able to get a better
picture of what a "salary" is.

------
legohead
Is the job salary section still US only? How much is 'averaging' skewing the
results? I am quite a bit over CTO (not to mention Sr Software Engineer) as
just a web developer, and I don't feel like I'm overpaid...

~~~
cagriaksay
Yes, the charts are US only. Averages are quite skewed. We have CTOs at 2
person startups as well. One of the things we learned is that averages are not
very good for comparing your salary. You need to look at other data points for
it to make sense (e.g. number of employees in the company, years of
experience, etc.). That particular chart is good for comparing top paid job
titles with each other, not so helpful to get an idea how much you would make.

